# Having trouble with the VA around Houston???



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I have a friend in Alvin, TX that helped me with my stuff and has helped alot of my buddies I deployed to Iraq with. He works for the VA and although he cant hand carry your paperwork any more (liability issues) he can Help you with all the clarical stuff in getting it done and submitted. He can also chase it down to help push it as fast as possible, even though we know the VA is slow. They do have several people to look after though so they will be a little slow. Even if you have been waiting for a while and want to know what is going on PM me and Ill get you hooked up with him. Both him and his wife are also vets and work very hard to make our lives as easy as possible when dealing with this stuff.:dance:


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info !! My son will be done with the Army and home April 24th...might be sending that PM if he needs some help !! Thank you for your service as well !! God bless
Linda


----------

